# November Challenge: "Singularity"



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 1, 2015)

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by Gumby is: *Singularity*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

We are continuing to allow optional anonymity this month. You may post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you may PM your entry to me, *Chester's Daughter.* If you are posting anonymously, please indicate in your PM which board, public or workshop, you desire your entry posted on.

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop thread,* *and post a link to it in this thread. Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualified.

The inclusion of links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge post is prohibited and shall be promptly removed by staff.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of November at 7pm EST.*


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 2, 2015)

*Heaven an Beyond*

Heaven and Beyond

Vast
Empty
Cold dark space
White stars black holes
Moonlight a night breeze and a telescope

event horizon
a frozen moment in time
warps bubbles and strings

god is hiding in a singularity
an infinitesimal reality 

A sense of wonder on a star filled night
Quantum weirdness
Cosmic dust
Blue dot
Small​


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 2, 2015)

*I Am*

*

*Unique, uncommon, unusual, in fact,
Of a distinctly peculiar kind.

There’s no need for space-time theories and such.
Don’t try calling Einstein online.

Just relax, connect and listen awhile,
*You are* Singularity defined!


----------



## shedpog329 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Forget It

*By the weight of more than my beliefs;
interwoven and conceived.

Collectively angled by unbroken traditions
crafted by the weight of any opinion.

Anyone can turnover to the creator and call upon themselves
to be the beast who broke levy to the hunter.

But how the backdrop of any good cause means more than me;
that is the philosophy of any good belief.

Hovered over lands that goodwill created-
the good eye would only be the singularity of normality.

Heavy to enfold itself in the hands of God and man.
I found that in the eye of everything I was only this.

If anyone would care to listen to believing in something;
like grounded aims who hold any opinion
but its own weight.

To make single vision
to take collection like the juxtapose
would be to include the stature of my very confession;

But it took sudden turmoil to forget myself all together


----------



## Rabber (Nov 3, 2015)

*
Awakening*


An explosion of infinite possibilities
filled the vast nothing.

Born from the settled dust
existing and contemplating why.

Surrounded and separated
Traveling together on a journey alone.

Not knowing what lies beyond.
Awakening or a dreamless sleep?

Consciousness defines.
Consciousness confines.


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 6, 2015)

*Vortex*

Vortex


You

created perfect black

that pulls and folds away, every piece

that matters-- time with love, and even pain.

Another lie, will be pulled, away as if you 

never happened. Where does 

nothing go?



Away.​​


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 7, 2015)

*Glory of the Thistle*

Glory of the Thistle

Small and lowly, pushing from damp earth,
comes the Thistle, rooted by a humble birth, 
unknowing of her wonders and unseen worth.

Rising, beseeching the stars wheeling on high,
stretching to reach the clouds as they soar by,
to share the joy of the sun as the storms cry.

Bladed and biting, she bloodied the great foot
that sought to crush her.  She had a stubborn root,
pushing back through fallow earth, so much soot.

Between the furrows, the concisely planted rows,
she beckoned, allowed Frost to settle where it chose,
kissing along in a silvered veil, she shivers, grows.

Lips pass o’er the spines and stings as Cricket sings,
as from her furrow she watched the flocks upon wing,
soaring with the breeze.  She wished, a simple thing.

To wind, to wing the Trumpeters had long since gone,
leaving a lone cygnet, lost, bloodied by the new dawn.
Death seemed certain as Thistle awoke with a yawn.

The beast came bounding, maw open and snapping,
a homely cygnet, down still damp, futility flapping,
crying out in terror, riding the wind, Thistle slapping—

Those thorns and spines, cloaked in cutting blades—
Shears of ice, laid down by the rains, prismed shades
came to that abandoned cygnet’s desperate aid.

Cutting deep, a shield o’er the great purple bloom,
those spines sliced through flesh, averting a doom
as the beast, wounded, retreated back to the gloom.

A singular thing, such glory in the lowly purple flower,
to bloom only in the coming of the deepest dark hour,
armed only with thorns and the tears of an icy shower.

As a new day dawned with thorns and spines downed,
a humble, homely purple flower was finally crowned,
flying high, her wings from the root at last unbound.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 8, 2015)

*Spirals and Spiders*

When Mother Big Bang gave
  violent birth to Time,
  then watched forlornly
  while he learned to crawl,
  Giant Spiders filled the cosmos,
  spinning silken webs;
  dark matter spanned,
  enwrapped with satin strands.

  ‘pon fragile threads
  hung young suns,
  within grey shrouds of
  nebulous clouds,
  in nurseries where
  the child stars play;
  Time would call,
  to take them all.

  He arced his arms creating
  cosmic holes,
  spirals spinning faster,
  ever faster in the vastness,
  sucking suns and spiders
  into never;
  making gravitation
  from gyration.

  Some tiny ones avoided
  Time’s foul deed, escaping into space - 
  arachnids who traversed
  a youthful universe.
  Through a million eons they all
  roamed, to find a home;
  seeking verdant pastures,
  to live upon thereafter.

  Drawn to a rock of bluish green,
  they floated down to quietly make their home,
  unseen by a trillion eyes,
  dropping from cerulean skies,
  a world where soft-fleshed
  bipeds rule;
  journey done,
  new webs to be spun.
  -  -  -  -  -  -
  Spider threshing, swirling round and round
  above the plug hole, learning of his fate;
  washed away upon a spiral sea,
  toward the hole that runs down into waste.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 10, 2015)

*Full Circle*

Moments after 
an unseasonably cool
August sunrise,
I made my debut.
With a fine impression of toothpaste,
I was squeezed out and into
a waiting world,
the first of incessant 
solo performances.

Independent by age three,
and often likened 
to a maid of forty,
although constantly in the company
of a captive audience,
it pleased me to be 
on the outside
looking in.
My self-imposed exile
left me alone in a crowded room,
and it was fine by me.

During the teen tumult,
I was embraced by the in-crowd,
but being a book toting exception
to their number one rule:
school ain't cool,
I was labeled a rebel,
and it was fine by me.

Learning of soul mates,
I equipped my personal space
with a revolving door
to better enable
the comings and goings
of bit playing extras,
until I met a star.

Such a grand entrance he made,
my spotlight could grace no other,
and my twirling door
would turn no more.
He wooed me with words
only understood by outsiders,
until I found myself
being squeezed into Siamese,
trading being whole
for being half,
and it was fine by me.

For decades, I was one of a pair,
present even when I wasn't there,
a half with a whole heart
paroled from voluntary
solitary confinement.

But secret whispers 
from my nucleus 
never cease
and forever 
will the forsaken fringe beckon.

I recently realized
I'm whole again
with only half a heart,
going out the way I came in

solo

and it's not fine by me.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 11, 2015)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2015)

*Color Confusion Confessions*

_*I see things different than you
emotions and music in every hue
dark emotions in shades of red
blind my eyes, fill me with dread
I see the world different than you

Words of anger flash bright red
exploding fear inside my head
psychedelic storm, colors of fear
rage I see, but I can't hear
raging words explode in red

Gentle colors soothe my soul
words of kindness in hues of gold
golden colors in beautiful hues
kind words spoken to me from you
words of kindness soothe my soul

I see your laughter as musical notes
joyful colors entwine and float
psychedelic ribbons of joy unfurl
vivid colors entwine and curl
ribbons of laughter make musical notes

Sometimes the colors are too bright
I need to hide from the sight
of the chaos in every hue
explosions of brilliant orange and blue
blinded by emotions that are too bright

I see the world different than you
psychedelic colors in every hue
I see the words that you speak
colors that make me a Freak
I see the world in colors of you

I am a lonely Freak
I see the words that you speak
emotions in every psychedelic hue
makes me feel so different than you
color me in shades of Freak *_


----------



## Nellie (Nov 12, 2015)

*Limitless*


Tonight's vast starlit sky
transcends questions none deny,
my interwoven galaxy
totally eclipsed the fallacy,
for all that cosmic matter
our planet was no big spatter.
​​Limitless visibilities​​are life's infinities. 
​​


----------



## ned (Nov 13, 2015)

*The Singularity* - by ned

unfettered with made beds, unwed, enough said
at the cost, I am minded, of being un-reminded
of when I need a trim, yet

as years tumble and mates crumble
I am falling 
into a black hole

with no foetus to grow or photos to show
I am invisible
in their universe

where natural laws break down
where one cannot be found
in a branch of mother-care

where I gravitate
to wait and hesitate
despite the pressures that bear

but, armed with a fling
I see no harm
in sideway glances at birthday dances

why do they bother?
why do they hover?
when they know that chance
would be a fine thing

and of course it's alright
on a Saturday night
to unite with your mates
uncoupled, for a couple of beers

but shed no tears, when they disappear
mindful of the time
all the bloody time

but my clock has stopped...
in a future that looks like the past
that we know, cannot last 
forever

so yes, unwed, as already said
at the cost of an empty bed
on those hot nights
when I am not

and you are not
frozen on the horizon
like me

that spatial monstrosity
that social anomaly

The Singularity


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2015)

*Singularity*

*
Fundamental *
*currency of the realm.*
*Eroded incessantly*
*with words and numbers*
*in denial of origin.*

*I am. *

*First person singular.*
*Fundamental atomic particle.*​


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 15, 2015)

*The Erl-King*

-----------

Hello there! I'm Singularity
Welcome to my hole, sweet hole.
Here is a book with all kinds o' pretty pitchers
Of galaxies I've done stole.

Now, don't be gettin all scared on me
It's true you can't get away
But I've set the table with planets and stars
And I hope you'll be willing to stay.

Look at these singing shimmery ol' strings!
Have you ever seen such a sight?
I was kinda thinkin you mought help me
Write some songs that's faster than light.

You, me, and Gabe here, we'll ride that music
To where the race of humans was born
And won't we wake all them sleepin fools up?
When Gabriel blows on his horn.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2015)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

